# Radio



## Jae (Dec 20, 2012)

When SHTF and i become mobile what type of radio is good for a handheld on the go radio .. and is there like a certain channel that people usually contact on. or a news station?


----------



## Buff (Dec 21, 2012)

I would really look into ham radio. YOU will not believe the information that you will get.


----------



## Jae (Dec 20, 2012)

I FOUND THIS IS THIS GOOD>>>>..??? http://www.amazon.com/BaoFeng-Dual-...UTF8&qid=1358534688&sr=8-3&keywords=ham+radio


----------



## NKY_Guy (Jan 16, 2013)

The thing to remember about hand held radios. The will only product about 5w of RF. Thats enough to get you about 15 maybe 20 miles coverage. You can get a Tech HAM licenses and use 2 and 6 meter and some 10 meter bands that will get you out a few hundred miles.

Those hand held radios are designed to communicate with a repeater, if you truly believe that the shit is going to hit a fan and society is going to fall repeaters will go down with the cell networks. So i'd stay away from those. A good 2 meter radio will run you around $200 and its about the size of a cigar box but will need a 12v power source.

There are "prepper" radio nets where people get on once a week or month and talk. There are published unofficial frequencies and times they meet. Get involved in your local HAM club. Check out Search for ARRL Affiliated Clubs


----------



## DMWAZ (Dec 21, 2012)

I carry 2 in my BOB : an AM/FM radio that is crank and solar-powered [Eton] and an AM/FM/Shortwave battery-powered radio [Grundig] : purchased both online for about $100. total : they both work swell for my needs.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jae said:


> I FOUND THIS IS THIS GOOD>>>>..??? Amazon.com: BaoFeng *UV-5R Plus* UV 5R+ Dual-Band 136-174/400-480 MHz FM Ham Two-way Radio, More Stubborn Case, More Rich and Enhanced Features (2013 the Latest Version): Car Electronics


I bought one of those. Mainly because of the price and the capabilities. You can do things with this radio that you can't with normal ham handhelds.


----------



## Jae (Dec 20, 2012)

Inceptor, is it a good product or am i better off investing in a expensive one?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jae said:


> Inceptor, is it a good product or am i better off investing in a expensive one?


It depends on what you want. This is an inexpensive way to get into handhelds. It may not make a difference to you but this radio is ready to accept interops. That is the gov 1st responder frequencies. I have a buddy in a nursing home. I bought him one that was similar so he could get with the ham community in his area. We got our tickets about the same time and both have been involved in ham for a lot of years.

The avg handheld can run into a lot of money. I have 3 handhelds right now and rarely use them because of the coverage. I have a number of mobile units too that do have decent coverage and use one of them as my base unit.

If your goal is to get into entry level ham, this would be the way to start. It works fine and doesn't cost a lot of money. Keep in mind that the max output for a handheld is 5w. But if your intention is for close in communications in an emergency, this will do the job. I bought mine for 2 reasons, the cost and the capabilities. I am not sorry I got mine.


----------



## Jae (Dec 20, 2012)

thank you for the info ... I need some kind of radio to get into this HAM world i think i will purchase.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jae said:


> thank you for the info ... I need some kind of radio to get into this HAM world i think i will purchase.


It's a good start. It's not that hard either to get your technician license. Some like this and some don't. At least you're willing to give it try.

BTW a license is good for 10 yrs.


----------



## acfink (Dec 19, 2012)

Jae said:


> I FOUND THIS IS THIS GOOD>>>>..??? Amazon.com: BaoFeng *UV-5R Plus* UV 5R+ Dual-Band 136-174/400-480 MHz FM Ham Two-way Radio, More Stubborn Case, More Rich and Enhanced Features (2013 the Latest Version): Car Electronics


I am a Ham radio person.... I have that radio I bought it for fun.... it is a ok radio and its better then not having one, however it is a PAIN to program, unless you use the software that is sold separately, it is worth spending more money and getting a better radio.......KB3ZTX


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

Does anyone even consider citizens band? 

I have a scanner that can pick up HAM, but I have been thinking of comms in terms of making sure the prepper group stays connected. The little handheld CBs are find for that within a mile or so.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Carp614 said:


> Does anyone even consider citizens band?
> 
> I have a scanner that can pick up HAM, but I have been thinking of comms in terms of making sure the prepper group stays connected. The little handheld CBs are find for that within a mile or so.


Long, long ago I was into CB for traveling mostly. My wife got so mad at me because of the crap on the air. She said if I put one in a vehicle again, she would divorce me. I got my ham ticket not long after that. I still have a new cobra in the box somewhere but it hasn't seen the light of day in a long time.


----------

